# Tab bottles



## digdug (Jan 21, 2007)

madman asked for some Tab photos-so here they are:


----------



## digdug (Jan 21, 2007)

Now for the close ups-


----------



## digdug (Jan 21, 2007)

More Tab-


----------



## digdug (Jan 21, 2007)

Last of the Tab-


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2007)

hey digdug thanks, i remember drinking some of that stuff when i was a kid nasty! but those are very cool i really like those larger ones thanks for sharing mike


----------



## acls (Jan 21, 2007)

I really like the caffeine free tab.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 22, 2007)

nice assortment of tab bottles. but i'll take the mello yello or mr pib over tab any day.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi...I'd like to chime in with a few Tab bottlescans that I didn't see here..

 We'll start off with a NDNR ACL..































































Hi..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool Tabs, but theres at least one missing. 15-20 years ago a buddy and I stopped by his fathers house and in a pile of junk I found as best I can rember an hour glass shaped Tab in a Coke green bottle. Well I forgot to get it out of the car and that was the last I seen of it and the only one I've seen like it. Anyone else seen one like it. I'm not really sure of the shape but I do rember it being different from any Tab I've seen.


----------



## LC (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not sure about the shape of the bottle you are referring to, but I would like to have a dollar for every 16 ounce bottle of Tab I drank when I was a Kid. I would pick up thrown out pop bottles along the roads and cash them in  to support my habit!


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice assortment of tabs. i guess there's always something new to learn. i had never heard of tab in any other flavor than what i guess you would call cola. the ndnr acl tab and the green acl tab are really nice.


----------



## LC (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey John, I can remeber people would ask me how I was able to drink that nasty tasting stuff, the cola type as you call it. I thought it was really good. Couldn't handle the taste of that diet crap though when it hit the market.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 6, 2007)

one summer i was working in my fathers shop, at least 3 times a week we had a tab and a can of viennas for lunch. haven't had either one since the summer was over.


----------



## LC (Apr 6, 2007)

> viennas


 
 I used to eat the devil out of the vienna sausgaes too! Slam them between crackers and eat a couple cans at a time. I tried one of them a few years back, and could not stand the taste of them. Thought they were a delicacy when I was a youngster though. I was thinking about the Tba and remember having a set of six Tab glasses out in the garage somewhere. They had an odd shape to them.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's one more Tab that is unusual.. I've always liked it with the half-faced girl on the neck label.. kinda creepy..


----------



## digdug (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Wonkapete...what a great TAB collection!   Several I've never seen before.   I really like the 2 Liter returnable TAB.  Do you have a spare 2 Liter to sell?   I can't find one around here!  Let me know.
 Thanks!
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2007)

cool


----------

